# Help id



## William berg (Sep 8, 2019)

Anyone know what this is? Its growing over old hardwood root system. I'm guessing honey mushroom? Ty


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Hmmmm. When I first looked at the thumbnail I thought Jack O'Lantern, but the larger pic puts that to rest. Let's see what others have to say. I don't have a lot of experience with honeys, but if those are they look kind of old to me. Did you pick any and look at the underside?


----------



## William berg (Sep 8, 2019)

I didnt pick any but when I looked the gills were a cream to light tan. I went out of town Wednesday morning when I got back today, there they are. I have three clusters like that 2' x 2'. That is the most mature patch


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I would say those that are pictured at the top 0f the page are Armillaria tabescens, Ringless Honeys. These, the ones I posted, are Jacks, Omphalotus illudens


----------



## Ron Day (Jul 26, 2018)

They don't look like any kind of honey to me. I would expect to see a white spore print on the bottom mushrooms when they are that old.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Ron Day said:


> They don't look like any kind of honey to me. I would expect to see a white spore print on the bottom mushrooms when they are that old.


Ron Day, Ya, I worded that sort of funky so I re-wrote it.


----------

